# Hi from Perú



## mantisdeperu

[SIZE=12pt]*Hello everyone, *[/SIZE]

My name is Christian and I live in Lima - Perú. I am an agronomist and I like to rear mantids. I am interested to interchanging oothecae with someone because i have a lot of peruvians mantids.

Interested please write me and thanks to all.

http://listado.mercadolibre.com.pe/mantis


----------



## Rick

Welcome.


----------



## worldofmantis

welcome to the forum!  and very bueatiful pic by the way :wink:


----------



## Ian

Hello Christian, welcome to the forum!


----------



## francisco

Hola Chris,

Me da gusto saber que estas en el foro.

Aqui todos buscamos mantis de Peru.

Good luck and Welcome

Francisco T.


----------



## Slan

when will you send the stuff i payed mucho $$ for? i have been trying to contact you for some months now... not a very nice way to do business.


----------



## mantisdeperu

Mikael sorry for not answering you. Since I said to you I will have it ready until ends of January, only I ask you a bit of patience as we coordinate.

Regards


----------



## Slan

my wrong.. sorry.


----------



## Ian

Update, fantastic parcel, excellent ooths, thanks Christian!


----------



## gopala

Anyone knows what happened to Christian?

Since quite some time he is no more answering my emails. Is anyone still in contact with him?

Bruno


----------



## robo mantis

I have his msn and talked to him like 2 weeks ago


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil

wonderful, we have friend from peru


----------



## gopala

Hola Christian

I had a lot of trust in you and would have help you in many ways I could.

You easily took my 230 US$ and now I have not heard from you since a long time. No word about what happened - no answer to my mails.

Bruno Kneubuhler, PhD (Switzerland)


----------



## mantisdeperu

Hi all my friends. I want to say us that i had a lots of problem this last months so i want to say sorry for all the persons that I they have caused some problem. All of us know that i was very sick, a tropical desease, but now I feel better so I promess that I sent all the hanging parcels.

I sent the parcel to Slan and Bruno so please mail me when you received it.

I hope that we to be friends and give me a new opportunity.

best regards.


----------



## gopala

I would like everyone to know that Christian and myself have sorted sorted out the differences between us.

It was an unfortunated thing that he fell ill so badly. And I had no idea what was going on for about 3 months, therefore I got a bit nervous  

In the meantime I got the first shipment from him, and the first nymphs hatched yesterday. He included even with some chocolat with the shipment. So I am looking forward to have further dealings with him :wink:

Bruno


----------

